# Bitis Nasicornis



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

heres osme updated pics of my rhino viper decided to get just after i finished cleaning him out lol

hope u enjoy

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i55/Ragnerous666/SDC10326.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...6/SDC10323.jpg
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...6/SDC10323.jpg


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

He's a beauty mate


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great looker! The colours on rhinos (vipers, not the big grey things!) are amazing : victory:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

He is stunning, I could spend hours looking at venomus snakes.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i love these guys!!! always have... the red can be dramatic!:2thumb:


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

*nasicornis*

great rhino, pm sent


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

very nice man i have a ulti(pained) rhino would love another


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

gear21 said:


> i have a ulti(pained) rhino


:? Eh? Whats an uti(Pained) Rhino? :hmm:

Did you mean Ituri? If so, i'd love to see a pic, genuine Ituris are veeeeeery hard to come by

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

aye i would love to see some pics of a true ituri too not sure how many keepers in the uk have them though


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, 

Here's a western rhino, the most commonly seen in captivity. These often originate from Ghana

Do not be fooled by the Red often seen in neonate western specimins, this changes with maturity to the Purplish colour seen in these pics.
Westerns usually fade with maturity (Although I've had a few that don't) , Easterns as a rule hold on to the colour they have as neonates



























And here's an Eastern Ugandan rhino, often sold as Ituri. To be honest the difference between Ugandan and Ituri is very minimal and I think it would be quite hard to distinguish between the two. I would love to hear from any Ituri keepers that know how to distinguish an Ituri from a Ugandan, nobody seems to say exactly what it is aside from colour that labels a particular rhino as Ituri.
There are very obvious Ituris out there , but I think these specimins are just a colour variation from that locality, pretty much the same as you would find variation in any particular area. (Would Love to travel there one day and take a goodlook at Ituri Rhinos)



















Cheers,
Al


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im very jealous of your nasicornis Al, they really are beautiful


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Si mate 

Really pleased you like them.


Cheers


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

yes al they are some gorgeous specimens you have there


----------

